# Betta Pencil Sketches



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm in the mood to sketch so if anyone wants a pencil drawing of one of their bettas just send me a picture of him or her. =] Here's one I did of by fish Pascal the other night:


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

That's really nice. Great shading ...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Your amazing o.o is this free?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Can you do 1 of my signature?


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you and it is free =]
MistersMom, consider it done


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

AMAZING!!!! D8

Do you think you can do one of Buddha? I have an album of him here, so you can pick the one you'd rather do


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome thanks!! your great at drawing!


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

You're very skilled! Could you do one of my avi?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you do Cookie?:


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry it took so long, but here is your sketch, MistersMom =]


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG THANK YOU!!!    your so good at that!


----------



## quakersteph (Jun 7, 2012)

I would absolutely LOVE one of Draco if you wouldn't mind. I wish I had 1/2 of your talent, lol.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

0_0 Wowzers. That is AMAZING. I would ask you to do one of mine, but I can see that your list is very long. PM me when you get bored and have none to do.  
Thomasdog


----------

